

DVD rental startup Zediva fought the law; guess who won? - Element_
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/02/zediva-shut-down/

======
WoundedMarlin
I think Zediva had a great idea and found a loop hole in the law. I find it
strange there is different rule for streaming and for DVD rentals in the movie
industry. Why can't it be all the same? Sooner or later no one is going to
rent DVD anyways everything will be online.

